# Wraith Costume Help, please



## Raditus (Sep 28, 2007)

I am doing two costumes, a Demon Spawn Vampire (BTVS) And a Wraith (Stargate: Atlantis) 

I already ordered a long, white hair wig for the Wraith, but need more help. I need help with trying to find to buy or make the facial prostheics. (Facial slits included) 

And where can I find the teeth? I saw some white alligator type fangs before on a site, but Wraith teeth look more crystaline and delicate than broad vampire/animal fangs. 

If anyone could, could they please email me with the help?

I forgot to add, where do I find the yellow eye contacts for the Vampire costume? I already found a neat place for the teeth and I already ordered the brow piece.


----------

